
Skycons: ten animated weather icons, generated by JS using the HTML5 canvas - nvk
http://darkskyapp.github.com/skycons/
======
mullr
I'm going to be contrary here, not for its own sake but because I think this
is kind of an important issue. What purpose does the animation serve? In what
specific way is it better for these icons to be animated than to sit still?
This is the question we should ask ourselves before putting motion on any user
interface.

Tech-wise this is neat though, and thanks for open sourcing it.

~~~
pgambling
I agree that animating the icons just for the sake of animation isn't useful.
However, the precipitation rate of the rain and snow animations could change
in response to the forecast.

~~~
shawn-butler
Yes, spatial v object based attention. The use of animation could be used to
convey information and draw the visual attention.

So for example a rain cloud for it's raining. An animated rain cloud for
thunderstorm warning, draws the attention to a piece of text that might be
overlooked.

------
Jelly-Bean
Aww those are cute! Nice job.

Just wanted to point out that when viewing the demo on my iPad's high
resolution display they look pixel-y.

------
Sprint
The moons and the leaf have some crazy node flickering in Opera.

------
xkcdfanboy
Why canvas and not SVG? The code is gross, I know you mention it in the
comments. It definitely affects who will use your library. If someone is sane
about a consistent clean codebase, they would never use this lib. Cool idea
and execution though, not trying to knock you.

